# Ejuice?



## robvd (23/9/15)

Hi Guys

I just got myself the Kanger Subox mini about a week ago.

It came with some ejuice but I want to buy a 100ml bottle to be stocked up.

Any reviews on the eliquid project? Cowboys apple pie? 

Do you perhaps know of any ejuice that comes in 100ml that is available in CPT?

Thanks.


----------



## Andre (23/9/15)

Vapour Mountain, in Cape Town, sells juice in 100ml: http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/product-category/e-liquids/limitedoffer/

Think Berry Blaze and VM4 are their best sellers. I also love their XXX. Guava is new.

Have not tried the Cowboy Apple Pie, but reports on here are good. My favourite from that range is Pearing Melon Dew.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ChadB (23/9/15)

@robvd I've been through a bottle of cowboys apple pie and it's awesome. 
If you're into a semi-sweet vape with tobacco then this is it. I got a 12mg bottle and on the inhale a get a subtle apple pie with nuts and on the exhale I get the same but with tobacco. Not sure if everyone has the same experience as me but that's how I got it  
I would definitely recommend it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robvd (23/9/15)

Andre said:


> Vapour Mountain, in Cape Town, sells juice in 100ml: http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/product-category/e-liquids/limitedoffer/
> 
> Think Berry Blaze and VM4 are their best sellers. I also love their XXX. Guava is new.
> 
> Have not tried the Cowboy Apple Pie, but reports on here are good. My favourite from that range is Pearing Melon Dew.



Thanks! any idea what the VG/PG is for vapourmountain?


----------



## Andre (23/9/15)

robvd said:


> Thanks! any idea what the VG/PG is for vapourmountain?


60VG/40PG, if I remember correctly.

EDIT: Have it the wrong way round, but you can ask for any ratio: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapour-mou...x-mini-kits-back-in-stock.t15127/#post-272698

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ChadB (23/9/15)

@robvd Any specific flavours you enjoy vaping and what nicotine level?


----------



## Sir Vape (23/9/15)

Andre said:


> Vapour Mountain, in Cape Town, sells juice in 100ml: http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/product-category/e-liquids/limitedoffer/
> 
> Think Berry Blaze and VM4 are their best sellers. I also love their XXX. Guava is new.
> 
> Have not tried the Cowboy Apple Pie, but reports on here are good. My favourite from that range is Pearing Melon Dew.



VM4 is a classic winner of note. Still one of my fav juices

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robvd (23/9/15)

ChadB said:


> @robvd Any specific flavours you enjoy vaping and what nicotine level?



Hi Chad, 

The three flavors I received with the device are the following:

Vape King Traditional tobacco (6mg) --> Dont really like this, tastes like burn.

Vape King Menthol Ice (6mg) --> It is nice when mixed with the tobacco but for some reason this one leaks in my tank.

Vape King Raspberry Rush (6mg) I Like this one, it might be a tad too sweet but its by far the best out of the three.

From my research it looks like the more VG a juice has, the better? or is it down to personal preference?

Cheers and thanks for the responses.


----------



## ChadB (23/9/15)

@robvd Are you using the stock coils on your subox?
Have a look at these posts by other members whom experienced leaking,
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/kangertech-tanks-point-to-ponder.t15137/page-2#post-273530
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/subox-subtank-v2-leaking-help-please.t12824/#post-241008

In 100Ml have a look at The E-Liquid Projects juice. It's the only 100ml local juice i've had and i've had the whole line.
There's honestly something for everyone.
I would buy 30ml bottles first to see which flavours you enjoy as buying a 100ml based on an opinion doesn't guarantee you'll enjoy it.
There are plenty awesome local juice makers. Have a look at Vape Cartel and Sir Vape, they sell quite a few different juice brands.

With regards to the VG, more VG just produces thicker clouds whilst taking flavour and throat hit away. Although this can be compensated for, I generally prefer either a 60VG/40PG ratio, but after some time you will find which suits you best.

This is a great local forum with members always happy to help you. I have learnt so much from these members.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (23/9/15)

robvd said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I just got myself the Kanger Subox mini about a week ago.
> 
> ...



Hi @robvd 
I havent vaped the Cowboys apple pie but i agree with Andre, several have reported they like it
Why dont you spend some time checking out the juice reviews on the forum:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/e-liquid-reviews/
They are sorted by manufacturer

Here is the thread for the Eliquid Project
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-e-liquid-project-juice-reviews.t10312/
Maybe you will find it useful

As for your question on PG/VG ratio,
More VG makes a juice smoother on the throat (less throat hit) and makes more clouds
More PG tends to make a juice "sharper" with a bit more throat hit and less clouds. 

50/50 seems to be a good balance of the two, but a lot of folk on higher powered gear that want more clouds prefer higher VG. Some like 60% VG, some 70% and some like more. 

But very thick juices sometimes have wicking problems in certain devices. 

The juice journey is a long one and my advice to you is to try sample as many juices as you can

All the best

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robvd (24/9/15)

Thanks guys, I guess I need to start sampling some ejuice


----------

